# Offline maps for Android?



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

I picked up a Moto Droid. The Google Navigator is great, but of course, it doesn't offer offline maps. Since mountainbiking (at least for me) is about getting away from all the congestion and neon distractions, the likelihood of getting away from cell coverage is there too. I'm all about one device for multiple needs, so no, I'm not looking for other devices or platforms. Offline, and especially topo options that work in Android 2.0 are what I'm looking for.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

What I have used to record my riding is MyTracks it is free in the google app store. Was a solid software, it also tracks your pace and min/max elevation. You can then upload it to google docs and share.

Sadly I returned my HTC Hero to go back to my Blackberry 

pink


----------



## BDSmith (Nov 16, 2009)

Your best bet is to get on one of the Android forums. Droidforums.net or Phandroid.com.

I was just using My Tracks also and I couldn't get the maps to load because of signal issues. I'm not even out of civilization.


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

I've got My Tracks. Haven't played with it much, but it seems to be data dependent. Loose data connection, lose your maps. I've found a few obscure programs on the boards, but unfortunately, Androids app store is even less organized than Apples. There are people spamming the app store with "apps" that are nothing more than useless links we can bookmark ourselves. And unfortunately, there are alot of apps that don't play well with Android 2.0, but you don't know until you try it, unless someone has commented, or on the extremely rare chance that the vendor has been kind enough to post up what versions their app actually supports. My Tracks force-closes every time I zoom too tight. I haven't even bothered to record a track with it yet. 

I'm coming from the WinMo platform, and the market is packed with useful, established software. While they weren't near as nice as what Google has, I had a couple programs that offered offline maps. The more interest people show in this, the better liklihood someone will develop something that caters to our community specifically.


----------



## jkmacman (Mar 5, 2009)

> The more interest people show in this, the better liklihood someone will develop something that caters to our community specifically


I'm supposed to pony up dough for google? i heard the problem with 'droid is there's too many versions of the os, making it harder for developers.

mac rules their iphone os w/strict glove w/one os only, so there's more uniformity.

be that as it may, i think my next gps is gonna be a delorme, wtf, a map guy for mapping souns like a plan. when i get hired by google and have lots of stock options, then i'll get on the google soap box


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

Google Maps is free my brotha. Never checked for BB or Palm, or Apple, but it's free for Android and WinMo. If you don't wanna pony up for a data plan, then a PDA phone probably isn't for you. Otherwise, no extra charge. I use Delorme on my laptop, but that thing is nearly obsolete with my Droid. As is my iPod. Everyones ***** with Google Maps was no voice navigation support. They fixed that with the Droid. It really is all most people will ever need. Those of us who venture off-road might need a bit more. Just played with the Cardio Trainer app, and it seems to be real good. Again tho, it's data-connection dependent. Once someone makes an app that does what this does, plus offline maps, I will be completely satisfied with my purchase. At least until my contract is up, and something newer and more useful has left my Droid obsolete. 

If you change your mind, and wanna look into one, check out Dell. They have the Droid on sale for $120 with a 2 year Verizon plan. It seriously smokes ANYTHING else in that pricepoint.


----------



## jkmacman (Mar 5, 2009)

> with a 2 year Verizon plan.


Charlie thanks for the heads up.

I had verizon years ago. When my sprint expired I wanted to go back to verizon but they didn't want me since i placed a credit freeze.

so my business model is to avoid monthly fees. just today my bro-in-law asked about gps's for his blackberry. i think you need a subsciption app?

i'm looking at off road, so a delorme w/ usa topo is the way i'll probably go

a gal at work wants gps w/smart traffic alerts, no doubt you pay more for that kind of service


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

Not sure about BB. I know you usually have to get a special data plan for them. I've been using HTC's with WinMo since the Excalibur came out, which didn't have GPS. Then I moved up to a Kaiser, which has GPS and touch screen, plus a slider keyboard. Great phone, and great options. It would run GPS without a SIM, and there were apps with offline maps. It was just alot slower than the Droid and iphone, and much lower resolution for the screen. 

As far as realtime traffic, there are free and cheap apps for every platform. None I am aware of charge for the service (aside from having a data plan on the phone), but it depends on where you are if you can actually pull up feeds for your area. Being in Po-Dunk Iowa, there are no feeds for me, no matter how much I'm willing to pay.


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

*Found an ap*

Anyone interested in offline maps that work with Android as well as other platforms, RMaps seems promising.

http://www.androlib.com/android.application.com-robert-maps-jFxB.aspx

Seems a bit complex to get your offline maps, but that's likely my noobish experience level.


----------



## BDSmith (Nov 16, 2009)

I appreciate the find with RMaps. I'm gonna check it out now.


----------



## alfredara (Dec 31, 2009)

If i buy now, can i upgrade to latest Android version later? So i am thinking about getting the Droid. I keep reading about how they will come out with an update on December 11th and then again in January 2010! So if i buy now, will I be able to upgrade later? Or should i wait for the upgrades? Also it has Android 2.0. when say Android 2.1, 2.5 etc comes out can i upgrade to those? or should i wait to just get them? these are uncommon questions i really am hoping to solve. Please help! Thanks!


----------



## heff® (Feb 10, 2004)

Keep waiting. Next year there'll be a new revision, then another one six months later, then a third, then a new phone, then.........you get the idea. If you like it, get it now. 

Just thought I'd throw in there that the Droid is aGPS, it requires a cellular connection. There are offline maps available if you look around, but that's all they are, maps. They won't work with the GPS if you have the phone radio off.


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

Not sure you have a choice on updating, unless you root the phone. The updates are released over the air. I do know 2.1 will come to the Droid. We have 2.01 now. Not sure what the release structure is like, but I would assume they will continue to release so long as the hardware will support it. The GPS does work independently from AGPS. You can shut one or both down as you choose. The Droid isn't perfect, there are certainly limitations other systems beat it on, but from my experience it is very stable, very fast, and developers are really helping it catch up with app diversity. I'm happy with it so far. My only issues so far is that PC/Outlook syncing is more involved, and the keyboard is less refined than the Touch Pro 2. Both things I've adjusted to. While you have to load apps to phone memory instead of the SD, I have a boatload of apps, and still have plenty of memory left. And the 16 gig memory card it comes with hold all the multimedia I need, but it's nice to know I could carry a spare if needed, along with a spare battery. Pics are ok, altho the camera is slow in low light. Video recording and display is extremely good. Youtube is excellent. We have ALOT of snow on the ground, and it's been sub-zero for a while now, so I haven't played with GPS apps much, but so far so good.

If you're serious about getting a Droid, check this link. $120 is a great price for this thing.

http://mobility.dell.com/specialoffer.aspx?cid=35693_3f9dc910fc684d3dad7bff4489c046de


----------



## buggyman (Dec 30, 2006)

My friend and I have used Mytracks from the market a few times now and it has worked good. I just downloaded it on my new htc hero. It does elevation changes, distance, etc. All for free. Can't complain for free.


----------



## chuckie33 (Oct 2, 2008)

I just downloaded RMaps. Will give it a try this afternoon. Barkley, how has your experience been so far with this app?


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

I haven't messed with it yet. We've been in a deep freeze for months now, and my winter bike is in serious need of a overhaul. I could get it back on the road tomorrow, but I can't afford to do what I want right now, and I don't see any sense in spending money twice for the same fix. Crankset, fork, wheelset including tires, saddle, and a dropper seatpost...not cheap, especially if I wanna do it right. Almost just pulled the trigger on a XTC29er instead.


----------



## corndawg56 (Jan 13, 2010)

*Offline GPS maps for Droid*

Rmaps is OK. I found limitations, so I use Oruxmaps, another free app that lets you use offline maps. You need to use a version of Trexbuddy to compile your maps, which the orux website provides for free. The website also has intructions on how to compile a map. It's not as complicated as it sounds. I have topo, satellite, and road maps on my droid that I use skiing and rafting, with no cell tower around. An IP can only download 600 satellite tiles from google maps per day, but you can get all other maps all day! I believe my droid is the ultimate GPSr for geocaching. I leave my PN-40 home now unless I need to worry about harsh conditions, but I found a waterproof case for the droid that still lets you operate the touch-screen!


----------



## chuckie33 (Oct 2, 2008)

If Rmaps would save a track it would be nice. I used cardio trainer today and it's awesome for tracking a ride.


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

Cool find on the Oruxmaps. Got a link to that case? On my second Bodyglove now. Wore the tabs off my frst one. VZW replaced no questions asked tho.


----------



## corndawg56 (Jan 13, 2010)

*Waterproof Case for Droid*

Here is a link to the case I got.
http://www.rei.com/product/752384

It's nothing fancy, but it keeps the phone dry and on a tether and you can operate the screen through it. There may be better ones out there, I just saw this one at the store and decided to give it a try.


----------



## superstition (Jun 9, 2007)

Trimble just released a huge update to the Trimble Outdoors app on Android and Google is featuring it on the new Nexus One phone here:

http://www.google.com/googlephone/sports/

It has full offline maps capability storing the (topo, aerial, street) maps to the Android phone SD card. You can also search for rides near you. The rides (and hikes) are posted up by Mountain Bike, Bicycling and Backpacker Magazines (or by you).

It will record your rides like other apps and it will provide waypoint navigation to find your way along those new trails you haven't ridden before. You can pre-plan routes to ride on Trimble's website ( www.trimbleoutdoors.com ) and you can view all of your past rides on the calendar feature to see how your training is improving. Things like "miles ridden in June" or "calories burned in 2010" can be calculated. The Android app is $10 one-time in the Android Marketplace.

Full Disclosure: I work for Trimble and would appreciate any feedback for future updates.

Thanks all,

Rich


----------



## rain164845 (Jul 6, 2008)

*droid*

Does the droid have satellite view on google maps?

Joe


----------



## MHKid (May 29, 2009)

It isn't a physical phone upgrade, the android updates are over the air, and yes you get them for free.


----------



## MHKid (May 29, 2009)

rain164845 said:


> Does the droid have satellite view on google maps?
> 
> Joe


Yes


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

Great news Rich. My first thought is that there needs to be a demo, or a free version. $10 aint alot, but it's alot for an app we don't know if we'll keep, since there are free solutions to get it done. 

I don't know much at all on the mapping side, but since offline maps aren't common, I suppose it's a bit involved. But IMO, the "my app smokes yours" feature would be to make it so I can just pick a point I wanna go to while I have online access, tell it I want say a 50 mile radius, and click a button and have the app download whatever layers I request and store it to SD. I don't wanna figure out tiles, resolution, alignment, or hunt down maps. 

That said, I appreciate the Android support. Looks pretty good as far as features. Does this support WVGA?


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

rain164845 said:


> Does the droid have satellite view on google maps?
> 
> Joe


Yes it does and the resolution is amazing. Also has pretty accurate voice search and navigation. Tell it to navigate to Mall Of America, and it does what you tell it.


----------



## superstition (Jun 9, 2007)

Barkleyfan said:


> Great news Rich. My first thought is that there needs to be a demo, or a free version. $10 aint alot, but it's alot for an app we don't know if we'll keep, since there are free solutions to get it done.
> 
> I don't know much at all on the mapping side, but since offline maps aren't common, I suppose it's a bit involved. But IMO, the "my app smokes yours" feature would be to make it so I can just pick a point I wanna go to while I have online access, tell it I want say a 50 mile radius, and click a button and have the app download whatever layers I request and store it to SD. I don't wanna figure out tiles, resolution, alignment, or hunt down maps.
> 
> That said, I appreciate the Android support. Looks pretty good as far as features. Does this support WVGA?


Thanks for the feedback. The free demo is a good idea that we're examining. BTW - you can try any Android app for 24 hours then cancel if you don't like it. If you cancel within that time frame Google reverses any charge.

You can see all rides around you on the map you're viewing. When you zoom out more rides are viewable. If you hold your finger over a ride on the map you get a summary of that ride. If you like the summary then hit 'menu' to download the entire layer including waypoints, tracks, and photos from that ride (or hike or whatever). It's pretty seamless and is available offline from that point forward. So you can download all of the rides you want with ease for offline use.

Map caching is not quite as refined as I would like yet. You simply pan the map view around with your finger and everything you see on the phone screen is cached on your SD card. This includes map type (including the really nice satellite maps) and zoom levels. Another nice map feature is the ability to have the maps pan with your location always in the center. So as you ride you always see what's around you on the map no matter how far you go. WVGA is supported too.

Here's one of my favorite rides mapped with my Google MyTouch from last Saturday - National Trail in Phoenix 

http://www.trimbleoutdoors.com/ViewTrip/601649

BTW - while I didn't take the time to do it on this ride, you can shoot videos, take photos, or record audio clips that are automatically GPS marked. It works great to catch your buddy going OTB :thumbsup:

Rich


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

Ok, ya sold me. First impressions; my Droid is now complete. Mapload is quite a bit slower than google, but not terrible. Adding in topo is a nice touch. The tracks idea is big for me. I like the idea of pulling up successful trips others have enjoyed. However, selecting mountainbiking doesn't seem to filter anything...? Main reason I'd like app level filtering is that if I'm going mountain biking, I want to pull up tracks that are mountainbike-specific, so I don't run into access restrictions, etc. But this app is definitely on track to be my #1 outdoor app. Cardio Trainer seems to have a slightly more refined UI, but it doesn't touch the featureset Trimble is now offering. 

I didn't play too much with downloading offline maps, but it seems fairly straight-forward. I would love the ability to simply get the area I wanna ride, and let the app dl everything available within my screenshot, so I don't have to plan how tight I want my zoom. Can this be integrated with Google so I can pull up nearby gas stations, forest service stations, etc? Anyways, 5 star app as is.


----------



## superstition (Jun 9, 2007)

Barkleyfan said:


> I like the idea of pulling up successful trips others have enjoyed. However, selecting mountainbiking doesn't seem to filter anything...? Main reason I'd like app level filtering is that if I'm going mountain biking, I want to pull up tracks that are mountainbike-specific, so I don't run into access restrictions, etc.


That's a good idea! We don't filter trips you pull up yet but it's in the works. The notion of filtering based on what you select for an activity would be easy to do. The only downside is that many trails are multi-use so something a hiker posts could still be a valid mountain bike route. Currently, selecting an activity pulls up your prior stat choices for that specific activity. So you might choose to view miles ridden, time, speed and elevation for a mountain bike activity but you could be interested in lap time and calories for running.



Barkleyfan said:


> I would love the ability to simply get the area I wanna ride, and let the app dl everything available within my screenshot, so I don't have to plan how tight I want my zoom. Can this be integrated with Google so I can pull up nearby gas stations, forest service stations, etc? Anyways, 5 star app as is.


That's exactly what we ultimately want to do with offline map caching. It's a hard problem if your ride covers a lot of territory. For example, would you grab street, sat photos, and topos and all of the zoom levels for a 30 mile ride? If so, you would need to use your WiFi connection to get 100's of MB of map data to the SD card fast. If you used the carrier's 3G connection you could be sitting there A LONG time waiting for all of the map data to cache. The upside, you only need to get the data once for that riding area. Anyway, our developers are working on this now. 

As far as Google search for places of interest inside the app, I'll have to ask the developer's if it's possible. It would be nice to that layer turn that on or off.

Rich


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks Rich. As far as the filtering and layers, that's more a refinement request than a deal killer. The app really kicks a$$. After playing with it for a while, one thing I did notice that might scare users off is that it.s power hungry. Took about 4 hours to go from 100% battery to 15%. Even an extended battery won't get me through a weekend away from the charger running this. Also seems to have trouble finding my GPS sometimes. Pull up GPS Status and I have a lock on 10 or more satellites, but not registering in Trimble.


----------



## superstition (Jun 9, 2007)

Barkleyfan said:


> Thanks Rich. As far as the filtering and layers, that's more a refinement request than a deal killer. The app really kicks a$$. After playing with it for a while, one thing I did notice that might scare users off is that it.s power hungry. Took about 4 hours to go from 100% battery to 15%. Even an extended battery won't get me through a weekend away from the charger running this. Also seems to have trouble finding my GPS sometimes. Pull up GPS Status and I have a lock on 10 or more satellites, but not registering in Trimble.


All of these new phones are pretty power hungry. I have a Blackberry Curve, in addition to the MyTouch, and the Curve lasts 12 hours. Really good. But the iPhone and all of the Android phones are power hogs. We had a user with our iPhone app that shutdown 3G and WiFi got A LOT better battery performance. Only 1/3 of the iPhone battery was used over a 2.75 hour ride (here):

http://www.trimbleoutdoors.com/forum/AllSportGPS/1991

Also, I've used this thing to charge my Blackberry while hiking for a week in Grand Canyon. It's uses grocery store batteries and can recharge through USB - perfect for an Android phone too.

http://www.energizer.com/PRODUCTS/ENERGI-TO-GO/Pages/cell-battery-charger.aspx

I'm drawing a blank on GPS performance and why it would be erratic....hmmm. If you're willing to, send me a PM with a time you could talk on the phone and I'll have one of our developers chat with you about it. We would like to see if we could improve that issue pronto.

Thanks,

Rich


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

We're at sub-zero right now. Probably won't be able to do much except in a car, but I'm game. Check your PM's.


----------



## Whyaduck (Sep 5, 2009)

Installed and uninstalled Trimble Outdoors in the space of a minute or two. Hint...don't present your users with pages and pages of text, followed by requiring account creation before they can even use the application.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

Whyaduck said:


> Installed and uninstalled Trimble Outdoors in the space of a minute or two. Hint...don't present your users with pages and pages of text, followed by requiring account creation before they can even use the application.


The pages of text is a tutorial which will help you understand the app, it also can easily be skipped by pressing "Skip". Creating an account is free and easy to set up.You must have an account in order to record trips so you would not be able to use it at all with no account. I hope you give this another try as this is a great application.


----------



## Whyaduck (Sep 5, 2009)

Mike-e said:


> The pages of text is a tutorial which will help you understand the app, it also can easily be skipped by pressing "Skip". Creating an account is free and easy to set up.You must have an account in order to record trips so you would not be able to use it at all with no account. I hope you give this another try as this is a great application.


I understand what the text was. I didn't skip it because I kept thinking, "there can't possibly be more of this." Starting a mobile application with pages of text is just bad, bad, bad, whether it's possible to skip or not.

As far as registration being required to save data to a server; no, that's a choice the developer made. There are no technical reasons to require registration since the application has access to local storage and could get and save a unique id assigned by the server.


----------



## superstition (Jun 9, 2007)

Whyaduck said:


> As far as registration being required to save data to a server; no, that's a choice the developer made. There are no technical reasons to require registration since the application has access to local storage and could get and save a unique id assigned by the server.


You're right, there is no technical reason to require registration if the app solely functions around the Android handset, but we wanted to provide a more complete user experience. The Trimble Outdoors app is built to work seamlessly in conjunction with the Trimble Outdoors website. The result is an app that is very powerful. Here are a few things you get with this approach that you don't get with handset "only" apps (like Motion X on the iPhone for example):

1 - I can use the Trimble Outdoors website to draw the route I want to ride ahead of time. Then I can grab this route from the Android phone and get navigation instructions on the phone along the way so I don't get lost. I've done this prior to going to Moab for example, and it's really cool to know that you're on the trails you planned to be on. The website allows full blown pre-planning for points of interest, routes, and examination of mileage and elevations before I have to pedal it.

2 - I like to keep track of my daily rides for fitness purposes. Each ride I record with my Nexus One is automatically uploaded to the Trimble Outdoors website after my ride is complete. I can go to my fitness calendar on the website and see all of my rides going back over years if I want. I can easily get totals, like how many miles did I ride in the month of January? Or how many calories did I burn in all of 2009? Besides, I really like to view where I rode over the Google sat photo maps after a ride in a new place. This post ride analysis is much easier to do with a PC on the web than on the Android phone itself. If you're really into using the Android phone for everything, then you can launch the phone browser and see the same information.

3 - We chose to require registration so people could keep their information on the web to themselves if they choose. There are some rides that I don't want to share with people. Especially my secret local trails  To allow this you need to pick a login name and password for your account. All of your ride content (GPS tracks, photos, videos, etc.) sent to the web from your Android phone are automatically private. You must decide to make them public if you want to share on the Trimble Outdoors website. You can also send your rides through to Facebook.

4 - finally, some of the users of this app are bike shops or team riders. The teams use the Trimble Outdoors website to create a group. The moderator of the group controls who joins. Members of the group can see content that non-members can't. So I post up my Saturday ride plan and only my buddies in the group can see it. This kind of access is enabled by the user's credentials established during registration. BTW - the Android app runs completely outside of the carrier's wireless network by caching all routes or map data you downloaded ahead of time so the app does not need to be in constant contact with a server to run properly.

Sorry this is so long winded. Full disclosure - I work for Trimble who built this app and I use it nearly everyday.

Rich


----------



## BoostNH (Feb 7, 2010)

I LOVE MyTracks when there is a signal. I didn't read everything so I apologize if this has already been mentioned but have you tried Maverick on the Android Market? I haven't tried it yet because I've been lucky with the signal strength so far so I stuck w/ MyTracks; however, I hear you can download maps w/ Maverick so you don't have to rely on the mobile network to D
L maps while you're out in the bush.

Update: 
I DL'd and installed Maverick Lite last night. It is great because you can view the area before and it will cache it so you don't need to have a signal while you're riding.

You can use the GPS feature without having a signal in both MyTracks and Maverick. Once you get back to an area with data service, you can view the tracks/poi's/waypoints and even upload them.


----------



## no one in particular (Jan 30, 2004)

superstition said:


> Full Disclosure: I work for Trimble and would appreciate any feedback for future updates.


Like all Market apps, if I choose to do so, I can download this app for a 24 hour trial period, then get my $9.99 back if I don't want to keep the app. But this appears to be a pretty detailed app, so it would be nice if there was a free trial version. If I had a week to evaluate the app for free, I might find that I can't live without it.


----------



## craign (Feb 8, 2006)

Mapdroyd seems great for off-line maps: http://www.mapdroyd.com/


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

no one in particular said:


> Like all Market apps, if I choose to do so, I can download this app for a 24 hour trial period, then get my $9.99 back if I don't want to keep the app. But this appears to be a pretty detailed app, so it would be nice if there was a free trial version. If I had a week to evaluate the app for free, I might find that I can't live without it.


It's worth the money. Grab it when you have time to play with it. The ui isn't as pretty as it could be, but the functionality is great. It only took a couple hours to decide I wouldn't be refunding. I flash a new ROM every other day, and the one bug I had noticed has been gone since I went to 2.1. Just need an end to the perpetual mud now so I can really put it to use.


----------



## superstition (Jun 9, 2007)

no one in particular said:


> Like all Market apps, if I choose to do so, I can download this app for a 24 hour trial period, then get my $9.99 back if I don't want to keep the app. But this appears to be a pretty detailed app, so it would be nice if there was a free trial version. If I had a week to evaluate the app for free, I might find that I can't live without it.


An excellent point. We've been looking at this concept. There are two thoughts: 1) provide a full blown app for free for a week or two then disable it if the user doesn't pay, or 2) cut some features out and make it free forever. You pay to get the "pro" version if you want those features. What do you think of those ideas? It's expensive to feed developers to keep an app cutting edge 

Rich


----------



## no one in particular (Jan 30, 2004)

I'd personally prefer to evaluate and then pay for a fully functional app.







.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Free on Sprint*



> a gal at work wants gps w/smart traffic alerts, no doubt you pay more for that kind of service


Sprint has a great driving GPS with live traffic updates included in their plan.


----------



## jkmacman (Mar 5, 2009)

hey folks:

i just got the droid moment and installed the rMaps. it has satellite imagery and i think my delorme charges extra for that. the default maps are great and show mountain names, and county lines, although I haven't found topo it looks great, i think i need a mount for my bikes though:thumbsup:


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*AppBrain*

Android users be sure to try AppBrain. It allows you to download, sync and manage all your apps via a web browser.

rMaps seems awfully slow compared to Google MyTracks.


----------



## jkmacman (Mar 5, 2009)

appBrain seems preety cool thanks. it should work on my linux box at home i think:thumbsup:


----------



## superstition (Jun 9, 2007)

jkmacman said:


> hey folks:
> 
> i just got the droid moment and installed the rMaps. it has satellite imagery and i think my delorme charges extra for that. the default maps are great and show mountain names, and county lines, although I haven't found topo it looks great, i think i need a mount for my bikes though:thumbsup:


Trimble Outdoors has topos in addition to sat images and street maps. I've used a variety of handle bar mounts for my Nexus One but the vibration is mighty high and I'm afraid and whacking my high end phone in a wreck. For now I'm just sticking the phone in my baggy shorts pocket and it seems to track fine. Sometimes I also toss it in my pack but it's inconvenient to get to in the middle of the ride.

Rich


----------



## jkmacman (Mar 5, 2009)

*p*

Thanks for the heads up with trimble I just downloaded everytrail. If I get the bike mount I just use it on the road bike as the pn40 is great on the mtb


----------



## trailbehind (May 25, 2010)

*My Android App does offline USGS topos*

I actually just published an app this week that does offline topos - search for Gaia GPS on the market.

It just does offline topos now, but we are adding waypoints and tracking, similar to our iPhone app of the same name.

If anyone has trouble with the 4.99 price sticker, drop me an email ([email protected]), and I will send you a copy. It won't get updates, but it's equivalent to what's on the market now,


----------



## droidinc (Jun 12, 2010)

Here's a tutorial for the droid incredible. You can probably download the topo maps as well.

http://perfectdroid.blogspot.com/2010/06/offline-google-maps-with-rmaps-for-your.html


----------



## Barkleyfan (Jul 26, 2008)

The Rmaps is pretty cool, but with Trimble u don't need a PC. U can do it straight from your phone, within the trimble app.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Mapdroyd*



craign said:


> Mapdroyd seems great for off-line maps: http://www.mapdroyd.com/


Thanks. Just checked out Mapdroyd and it is pretty good. 
http://www.mapdroyd.com/


----------



## moteor (May 30, 2010)

Checked it out looks good.


----------



## RonDeCras (Nov 11, 2010)

*Maps (-) by coderminus*

I'm using Maps (-) from market. does the job.


----------



## yabodie (Nov 4, 2010)

Cardio trainer has GPS maps, store your rides, calories burned, etc. I really like it and it is free too!


----------

